# waiting, waiting.... your personal experience!



## the_girlfirend (10 Apr 2008)

hello everyone 
my boy friend and I have been looking around that site for a while...

He applied to be an infantry officer, he successfully did the aptitude test, the medical exam and the interview...
He was told that he would get either a phone call with a job in 2 weeks or a letter with bad news.
Because they said there are openings right now.

My question is after all the tests and the interview, and knowing that they are currently hireing, for which reasons could he be refused?
I know we should just be patient and wait... but I would like to know if any of you has an idea or any personal experience to share... to help us wait.

Thank you very much for your support


----------



## kincanucks (10 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> hello everyone
> my boy friend and I have been looking around that site for a while...
> 
> He applied to be an infantry officer, he successfully did the aptitude test, the medical exam and the interview...
> ...


There are a variety of reasons he could not be hired, i.e. not selected in competition.  There are a lot of threads on this site with personal experiences, etc.  Read.


----------



## hauger (10 Apr 2008)

Well, see, I maybe meet the qualifications to be do [INSERT JOB TITLE HERE], however, there may be only 2 openings and 6 other people who are also qualified to do [INSERT JOB TITLE HERE] but have much better resumes than me in many, many different aspects.

Being qualified gets you a shot on the selection board.  If the skill sets of the other canidates beat out your boyfriend, he might find himself absent a job offer.

That's not to say he won't get a job offer...the recruiting centre's just managing expectations...they're just saying that being qualified to do a job doesn't guarentee your the best canidate for the job and a job offer is not guarenteed.  Don't take it personal....they just don't want someone back in with their letter demanding to know why they didn't get the job they thought they were promised.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Apr 2008)

thank you very much for your answer
I don't know why... but when they said they were currently hiering, I assumed that there were more openings than candidates...
I was totally wrong.

As I understand, he might not be the best candidate and therefore there is a chance that he does not get a job in the regular forces

What is the normal plan B for someone who really wants to get in the army?
-reapply in a year?
-try to get in the reserve (hoping to join the regular forces later...)

please let me know what you think

thank you for your help


----------



## infamous_p (10 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> What is the normal plan B for someone who really wants to get in the army?
> -reapply in a year?
> -try to get in the reserve (hoping to join the regular forces later...)



Both of those. If he doesn't get a job offer this time around, he should never stop trying if this is what he wants to do. The reserves is a very good way to increase your level of competitiveness as an applicant, for obvious reasons. 

He should join the reserves, stay in the reserves as long as it takes to get him a job offer for the regular force. Prior experience is looked upon very highly by the recruiting process, especially when he's competing with others who may be just as qualified, without the experience - giving him that extra edge. Plus, the reserves would be a good way for him to get a taste of the military lifestyle without fully committing to it, to see if it really is what he wants to do. 

If he's planning on being an officer, as I gather from your post, he should look into not only joining the reserves but gathering some volunteer experience in your local community and maybe getting involved in some organized sports - again, it increases his level of competitiveness.

Does your boyfriend possess a University degree already?


----------



## RCDtpr (10 Apr 2008)

If he REALLY wants in the army there's also the NCM route.  Don't know how set he is on becoming an officer but it's always an option.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Apr 2008)

yes he does have a university degree.

the point where he might be lacking experience is leadership, 
he did play a lot of team sports football hockey 
but he has never been the team captain or he has never had a job where he was supervising employees...
Which does not mean he is not a leader or he does not have those skills whithin him... 
but in the selection process, he might be beaten by somebody else with experience as a leader.

If he does not get a job this time he will know what to do thank you very much that was very helpful


----------



## acheo (10 Apr 2008)

> he has never been the team captain or he has never had a job where he was supervising employees



Don't see any problem there. Don't recall anyone in my platoon with that kind of background. 

In my opinion they are looking for potential, motivation, character more than experience (although experience doesn't hurt). I value civilian experience but not everyone around me. (nice topic for a new thread....)

PS Sometimes recruiters make it look bigger than it really is.


----------



## infamous_p (10 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> yes he does have a university degree.
> 
> the point where he might be lacking experience is leadership,
> he did play a lot of team sports football hockey
> ...





			
				acheo said:
			
		

> Don't see any problem there.



Likewise. It's not the be all and the end all if he has not actually held a designated leadership position. Although it may be true that he may, in the end, be beaten out by someone with more hands-on leadership experience (although, not always), it is not necessarily all about having physically held leadership positions. The whole point is to demonstrate that you are a well-rounded individual who essentially gets out there and gets involved, demonstrating motivation, character, and ambition.


----------



## TylerSnap! (10 Apr 2008)

How long have you guys been waiting?  The process for myself just went into it's fourth month and after several phone calls I've been told the job offer is coming they just have to pick up my file and call.  Don't send out the negative waves thinking he hasn't got in, maybe their just processing at a snails pace.


----------



## infamous_p (10 Apr 2008)

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> How long have you guys been waiting?  The process for myself just went into it's fourth month and after several phone calls I've been told the job offer is coming they just have to pick up my file and call.  Don't send out the negative waves thinking he hasn't got in, maybe their just processing at a snails pace.



You're right, TylerSnap, thank you for pointing that out. If I (or any of us) have worded our posts in a way that make our opinion(s) sound negative as if he will not get a job offer, I'm sure I can speak on behalf of us that we do not intend to convey any negativity whatsoever. Take our posts to heart with a grain of salt and understand that we are merely speaking from the perspective of an advisor and are merely intending to bring light to things that may make your boyfriend more competitive.

The process can be long and frustrating at times. That's <b>not</b> to say that he will not get a job offer - it is not over until it's over, trust me and everyone else around here on that. He very well may get that job offer, he may not. Be patient, keep pushing forward.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Apr 2008)

I would say from the beginning on we have been waiting for 3 months, but he only had his interview last week, and he has been told that if in 3 weeks he has not heard anything he should call them back... We are so excited i hope we won't have to wait that long but if so he will call on April 25th to see what is up.

And I really want to thank all of you for your support and be assured that I have not taken any of your comments in a negative way...
I am personnaly very anxious to know what is going to happen with our lives... and you have been very helpful, 
hey at least now we know there is a plan B!!!

thanks


----------



## AlphaQup (10 Apr 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> If he's planning on being an officer, as I gather from your post, he should look into not only joining the reserves but gathering some *volunteer experience in your local community and maybe getting involved in some organized sports - again, it increases his level of competitiveness.*
> 
> *Does your boyfriend possess a University degree already?*


If one possesses all of these, would one be offered another option rather than being flat out rejected? Regarding the one year rule, does an individual have to wait until the next hiring session? A year seems like a long time.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> If one possesses all of these, would one be offered another option rather than being flat out rejected? Regarding the one year rule, does an individual have to wait until the next hiring session? A year seems like a long time.



If one possess all of these, and has made three choices of Trades; one has a good chance of being able to get an offer in one of the three.  If one doesn't want any of those three if offered, then one will have to wait until such time as one of their choices opens again.  That could be at any time; one day, one week, one month, half a year, one year, or longer.   If any of us could predict how long one may have to wait, we could be picking winning 649 numbers instead for a living.


----------



## AlphaQup (10 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If one possess all of these, and has made three choices of Trades; one has a good chance of being able to get an offer in one of the three.  If one doesn't want any of those three if offered, then one will have to wait until such time as one of their choices opens again.  That could be at any time; one day, one week, one month, half a year, one year, or longer.   If any of us could predict how long one may have to wait, we could be picking winning 649 numbers instead for a living.


Thank you.


----------



## the_girlfirend (18 Jun 2008)

Hi Everyone!

just a little update!

My boyfriend just received a job offer, he will be in the BMOQ starting on August 18th.  :cheers:
I am going to stay home, get a dog,  finish my studies in Montreal...
And then I hope that I will be able to sell the house quickly and join him where ever he will be posted after his training.

thanks again for your support, 
and to everyone else still waiting, the CFRC told us that it would take 2 to 3 weeks and it finally took more than 2 months... 
so don't be discourage, be patient, keep training... and good news will come soon.


----------



## AlphaQup (19 Jun 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> just a little update!
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both!


----------

